# AMD64 multilib yes or not

## enrico3791

I'm about to install Gentoo an my AMD64 computer. I red about multilib, but I didn't understood the benefit or disadvantages.

Could you please help me.

The computer will be used as normal desktop: internet browsing, e-mail, e-mule,...

Thanks

Enrico

----------

## bjlockie

multilib allows you to run both 64 and 32 bit programs.

The 64 and 32 bit libraries are compiled.

Using multilib guarantees everything will work.

That said, most programs run fine in 64 bit mode (except grub).

I would install it for a new install and then migrate off it if you want.

----------

## prometheanfire

For desktop I tend to go with multilib, for servers, no-multilib.

In general most things work on nomultilib but there will always be that one program.

----------

## kite14

 *mthode wrote:*   

> In general most things work on nomultilib but there will always be that one program.

 

I agree. Especially binary programs may require 32-bit libraries: the first one that comes to mind is Google Earth, but there could be more...

----------

## wswartzendruber

I chose to go without multilib and have since regretted it...greatly.

----------

## hephooey

I do not have multilib but I have a 32bit chroot environment, so whenever I need to run 32bit programs I can use schroot, it also could serve as a testbed of new softwares. The only disadvantage I can see is the disk space, but hard drives are so cheap nowadays...

----------

## bjlockie

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> I chose to go without multilib and have since regretted it...greatly.

 

What program do you need?

I don't run multilib and everything I use, works fine.

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

>  *wswartzendruber wrote:*   I chose to go without multilib and have since regretted it...greatly. 
> 
> What program do you need?
> 
> I don't run multilib and everything I use, works fine.

 

Android SDK

----------

